# DIRT fully



## *JO* (1. April 2004)

Hallo wollte mal wissen ob hier jamend das Dirt Fully fährt
und ob ihr vielleicht bilder habt ??
. . . .wann wir eigendlich die Alutech seite mal wieder erweitert ?
mfg JO


----------



## Maui (3. April 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo wollte mal wissen ob hier jamend das Dirt Fully fährt
> und ob ihr vielleicht bilder habt ??
> . . . .wann wir eigendlich die Alutech seite mal wieder erweitert ?
> mfg JO



nö glotz da auch schon zum xtem mal drauf,
na dann halt eben nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xiao (5. April 2004)

bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich mir des holl
aber man bekommt ja kaum infos wie des ding fahrt


----------



## *JO* (15. April 2004)

naja laut geom. sollte es sich ja wie ein HT fahren . . . müsste GEIL sein das ding
mfg JO


----------



## MO_Thor (18. April 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> naja laut geom. sollte es sich ja wie ein HT fahren . . .


 
Ab wann kann man sich den Rahmen holen?


----------



## *JO* (18. April 2004)

MO_Thor schrieb:
			
		

> Ab wann kann man sich den Rahmen holen?


theoretisch schon immer er is halt nur net auf der Page glaube ich
mfg JO


----------



## Xiao (20. April 2004)

ich würd ganz gern mehr infos zu dem rahmen habne 
bins so kurz davor mir den zu hollen ^^


----------



## *JO* (20. April 2004)

ich weiß ausm kopp das er 100-130mm Federweg hat un d Kettenstrebe 400mm lang is oberohr is variabel
und es gibt ihn in 1 1/8 und one point five und noch in der Team fast forward Edition die kostet und wiegt aber en bissie mehr und is dafür wohl stabieler
mfg JO


----------



## AlutechCycles (22. April 2004)

Hi,

also der rahmen ist die ganze zeit schon erhältlich, bin nur noch nicht dazu gekommen die seite zu vervollständigen. hier die bilder von dem neuestem modell, das 2005er ddu fully ttf. standartdämpfer ist nicht wie auf dem bild der dnm sondern der vanilla R.

Ansonsten weitere Infos zum Rahmen:
gewicht: ab 3500g ohne dämpfer
material: 7005+7020 aircraft alu
dämpfer: vanilla r
innelager: 73mm
steuersatz: 1.5 oder 11/8"
größen: s, m, l

preis inkl. dämpfer und alutech hinterradnabe 135mm/12mm steckachse 1999


----------



## *JO* (22. April 2004)

hi
hab sogar wohl das einzige aufgebaute gefunden


----------



## Dirt-Joe (23. April 2004)

also wie das da aufgebaut ist, siehts sehr gewöhnungsbedrüftig aus. das innenlager ist ja krass hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (23. April 2004)

hm ich glaub das liegt aqm rahmen . . .so sieht's net so dolle aus 
mfg JO


----------



## themegadude (8. Mai 2004)

yo ich bin mittlerweile schon seit über einem jahr an dem dirt fully interessiert, aber mir fehlt immer noch eine richtige produktbeschreibung auf der homepage (dirt fully seit einem jahr nicht aktualisiert). ich denke, dass ein markt für dieses bike vorhanden ist (viele sind früher bmx gefahren und haben beim hardtail probleme mit dem rücken oder sonstige knochen) und daß der rahmen besser promotet werden sollte. ich war letztes jahr in willingen auf den stand und habe mich länger mit dem jürgen (hallo jürgen falls du es liest) unterhalten aber irgendwie war das gespräch sehr chaotisch und letztendlich hatte ich nicht alle infos die ich wollte. deshalb meine bitte diesmal für willingen ein vorführbike in "s" aufbauen! danke. am liebsten mit 24zoll, dann sind alle meine fragen beantwortet, da ich nur 24zoll fahre. ich hoffe, daß das produkt/konzept eine zukunft hat.ciao


----------



## ChristophK (10. Mai 2004)

Dirt-Joe schrieb:
			
		

> also wie das da aufgebaut ist, siehts sehr gewöhnungsbedrüftig aus. das innenlager ist ja krass hoch.



Bin genau dieses Rad schon gefahrn. Gehört nämlich dem Primus von DhSpeed.de. Fährt sich sehr angenehm. Das mit dem Innenlager sieht höher aus als es sich anfühlt.

Is jetz übrigens die Schwinge vonner Wildsau drin.


----------



## Maui (9. Juni 2005)

any news?

hat das teil nochmal jemand konsumiert, vielleicht sogar mit pics?

dann her damit


----------



## The Passenger (9. Juni 2005)

Isses das hier?





http://www.bikeparts-online.de/rahmen/rahmen_alutech.htm

Vorletztes Rad..


----------



## Maui (9. Juni 2005)

ich hab eher an das gedacht





dirt fully standard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaSterch (9. Juni 2005)

Ich kenn noch eins........


----------



## *JO* (9. Juni 2005)

goil !


----------



## DaSterch (9. Juni 2005)

Stimmt, ist geil aber andere Farbe und andere Laufräder.........sonst ists OK.


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (5. Oktober 2005)

geil, john deere farben!!!!


----------

